# Put in a couple valves...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dropped in a few valves today... 

Good times.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

so what did you do after lunch?:laughing: nice looking work


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks sweet!!...well done sir


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

What do those valves weigh?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So why don't these need thrust blocks or some kind of movement restraint?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> So why don't these need thrust blocks or some kind of movement restraint?


They are laced to the wall.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice Flyout! So let me ask ya! This install appears a little more unique! Did you do this by yourself and how long to do each one start to finish?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> What do those valves weigh?


6" Kennedy's os&y should run about 150ish


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Is that hook/shackle part of the valve body ? Looks like the same colour


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Or part of the isolator?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fast fry said:


> Is that hook/shackle part of the valve body ? Looks like the same colour


That's a chain fall.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> That's a chain fall.


Oh yeah . See the chains now behind the tee .just thought they may be small parts with pre fabricated rigging points . The big stuff is fun to fit unlike house plumbing .


----------

